# Gas explosion



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A pipeline carrying gas from Egypt to Israel and Jordan has exploded after an attack by an armed gang in the north Sinai area of Egypt.

A tower of flames shot into the air and forced the pipeline to be shut down, Egyptian security officials say.

It is the second such attack in a month on the pipeline, south of the town of El-Arish, just 30 miles (50km) from the border with Israel.

On that occasion, when gunmen planted explosives, they failed to detonate.

"An unknown armed gang attacked the gas pipeline," an unnamed security source told Reuters, adding that the flow of gas to Israel and Jordan had been hit.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A pipeline carrying gas from Egypt to Israel and Jordan has exploded after an attack by an armed gang in the north Sinai area of Egypt.
> 
> A tower of flames shot into the air and forced the pipeline to be shut down, Egyptian security officials say.
> 
> ...



"An unknown armed gang"... hmmmmm, I wonder who that might be!!!!

Was it posted as well that the underground fibre optic cables that banks use for were destroyed recently, firstly in the Naama Bay area then in Nabq.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Without saying too much we were starting to get involved in the original aftermath of the explosion back in Feb for the claim, the securuty situation there was tense, in the end we didnt attend, the story was that the locals were threatening any contractors who attended for the repairs, I wasnt allowed to go and my local guys wouldnt, it seems that area is a bit on the naughty side not only now


----------

